# Shelby Super Cars - Ultimate Aero EV planned to be fastest performing and charging EV



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> http://jalopnik.com/5136538/ultimat...-build-worlds-fastest-electric-production-car


clearly they've defied the laws of physics as well:
"Their Nanotechnology Rechargeable Lithium-Ion Battery pack is said to take only 10 minutes for a full recharge on a standard 110 volt outlet and will grant the driver a total of 200 miles on a single quick charge. Watch out Volt, Tesla and Fisker."

I mean my 110v x 10 amp wall outlet surely can pump out 50kwh of electricity in 10 minutes

and here I always figured I'd need a 300,000 watt wall outlet to do that (without any efficency losses) but no.... I'm glad SSC has found a different plane of reality to send this car to, that way we can use the alternate dimension's electricity too.


----------



## GKnightBC (Sep 10, 2008)

They must be using software and hardware compression to cram that many amps into my little 110 15a outlet. Also, since when does 1 200hp motor plus 1 200hp motor equal 1200hp?
The Shelby EV - coming to a vapour-ware dealer near YOU!!!


----------



## speedboats (Jan 10, 2009)

Why would the model need exhausts if it's electric?

Nice lines though, looks like they've come close to ripping off the McLaren F1!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yup, thats the caution flag. 10 minutes recharge from a 110 outlet and a 200 mile range off of that? something doesn't add up. I KNOW my 110 outlet can't crank out that much power. Not a bad looking car but I'd like to see a little more proof that its actually real.

There is a big difference between projected performance and actual results.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Gotta love the PR managers....

they get 5 specs from the engineers and blow it all up....haha, fucktards


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

frodus said:


> Gotta love the PR managers....
> 
> they get 5 specs from the engineers and blow it all up....haha, fucktards


lol Thats probably what happened. Its supprising how much companies will try to make big hype over EVs and end up shooting both feet off in the rush.

Being the first doesn't usually help anyone. Getting it right the first time, now thats a goal to reach for.


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

I found anther scam artist claiming fast recharge time. Some fly by night company, I've never herd of before. Anybody ever hear of Toshiba?

http://www.physorg.com/news3539.html


----------



## aktill (Jun 18, 2008)

speedboats said:


> Why would the model need exhausts if it's electric?
> 
> Nice lines though, looks like they've come close to ripping off the McLaren F1!


I think I remember hearing somewhere that the chief designer was also the lead on the McLaren F1, so I guess that makes sense!


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

Weird Harold said:


> I found anther scam artist claiming fast recharge time. Some fly by night company, I've never herd of before. Anybody ever hear of Toshiba?
> 
> http://www.physorg.com/news3539.html


I don't think anyone doubts it's possible to recharge certain batteries very quickly (though usually, no matter what formula, doing this often harms life cycle). The hilarious part is that the engineers for this company didn't warn the PR people that claiming 110v wall outlets can charge the entire car in 10 minutes.

You need a 550vx700amp outlet to do it


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

Weird Harold said:


> I found anther scam artist claiming fast recharge time. Some fly by night company, I've never herd of before. Anybody ever hear of Toshiba?


 
i have heard of toshiba... they are a big manufaturer of computers... 600 mAh in 60 seconds sounds rather doable to me... notice the m b4 the Ah... it means it's rather small... go to toshiba.com it's hardly a "fly by night" company... unless you call sony a fly by night company cause they are a major competitor...
and the piggy back idea mentioned nothing of putting 2 1200 hp motors together to make 1 1200 hp motor... they said they will come in 200 hp, 500 hp, and 1200 hp will use 2 motors to make the full 1200 hp... 
news companies are not perfect so i doubt that the statement: 
"10 minutes for a full recharge on a standard 110 volt outlet and will grant the driver a total of 200 miles on a single quick charge"
was acctually fully stated by shelby... i think the 110 volt outlet part was added by the news company because the outlet type was omitted and they had to find some way to fack it up...


----------



## speedboats (Jan 10, 2009)

tazdotnet said:


> i have heard of toshiba... they are a big manufaturer of computers...
> 
> ... i think the 110 volt outlet part was added by the news company because the outlet type was omitted and they had to find some way to fack it up...


Well they succeeded...

I was hoping the Toshiba comment was sarcasim... hoping....


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

10 minutes on a 120V circuit will yield only 400 watts and that's at 20 amps! Someone is very misinformed...


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Keep in mind, Shelby Super Cars is no fly by night company.

They've been making cars for decades.

You know those hot little roadsters that look like race cars from the '60's? They're (mostly) knock-off kit car versions of the original Shelby.

Here's an original '65 Shelby Cobra 289









You know all those Mustangs that say "Shelby" on them? Same company.

Here's an example of a late model Shelby Mustang.










Hardly fly by night. They celebrated their 40th anniversary a few years back.

Yes, perhaps over-fluffed hype for an as-of-yet vaporware/unobtainum vehicle, but everyone's done that. No need to slam Shelby for doing what every marketeering venture has always done. Hype!


----------



## San_Carlos_Jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Keep in mind, Shelby Super Cars is no fly by night company.
> 
> They've been making cars for decades.


SSC is a different company. From Wikipedia:
"*Shelby SuperCars Inc.* (SSC) is an American automobile manufacturer founded in 1999 [1] by owner Jerod Shelby (no relation to car designer Carroll Shelby). The company is based in West Richland, near the Tri-Cities, Washington and specializes in the production of supercars."

IIRC Carroll Shelby is (or was) suing Jerod Shelby for purposely trying to mislead people by using the Shelby name.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

DAMN! I've been DUPED! 

Well, SSC does make two electrics now, I posted about them a couple months ago in a thread referencing the tv show "Supercars Exposed". I had just assumed there was a relation there!

Grrr


----------

